# FAC - July '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow this summer is just flying by!

This is the monthly Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is the place we come to to touch base with each other and talk about things in our lives no necessarily fiber related. This is also a great place for any new people to introduce themselves. We love our newbies and for any of you who like to lurk (bad term I know) if you like to come here and just read, that's fine. But we don't bite and we would love to welcome you to The Fold. If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask them here or start a new thread. There really is no such thing as a dumb question. If you don't know the answer ask. I can guarantee you that we have all been in your place at one time. Granted you may get as many different answers as the number of people who answer it. But hey, that's one of the beauties of fiber arts, there really are no hard and fast rules. 

So, jump in and let us know who you are and what you are working on. The one and ONLY true rule here is that if you talk about something you WILL have to post pictures of it. It's only fair to the rest of us, really it is.

Not too much fibering going on here. It is really hot right now. The other day (Wed.) it didn't even get up to 70. It's been well into the 80's since then, ugggg. I have a full house for this 4th weekend. My son and his wife are coming up. This will be the last time I'll get to see them before they head off to start a new life in Tucson, AZ. He starts grad. school there this fall. My youngest son will be here also and my BF is here. The house is clean, and the fridge is bursting at the seams. The only fibering type thing I've been doing is rearranging my fiber room to better accommodate the fact that this IS also my guest room :viking: I've been buying rubbermade containers as they go on sale and using those to store fleeces. I opened each fleece (stored also in plastic garbage bags) checked it out, labelled it as to fleece type and color and then put into the bin. Doing this to 30+ fleeces takes a lot of time. I knit a tiny bit but not much on the Wallaby sweater for my DIL but I have quite a bit left to do.

Happy and Safe Holiday weekend to everyone!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

July already?! Yes, the summer months just slip away so easily. Our weather has been cooler, but no rain. In fact, people are starting to feed out the hay they JUST! finished baling. It finally dried up enough to bale, everyone did that and it has not rained once since. It has been over 3 weeks. There are some chances for it this week. On the upside, no lawnmowing for me.  

I am taking the plunge and buying the knitpicks nickle-plated interchangable cable needle set. It is $60, but I have only dreamt of having ALL the sizes. Plus, I will need them for a big sweater project I am going to start soon. 

I am getting along good with Annie (my wheel). We are getting braver and today I amped up the tension and figured out that if I treadle FASTER! I can make a pretty fine singles. It is so fun! Kind of like roping on horseback. Also, the fiber lasts a lot longer...which is good because I am on a budget. LOL.

My goal is to be able to do a 3 ply sock yarn. I can do 2 ply okay, but I NEED to be able to Navajo ply it, you know? For the colors to do what I want. It is so liberating having a wheel. I really look forward to being able to spin exactly the right yarn for a project. Eventually, that is. 

Otherwise, I have bored teenagers at home for now. When they are home they EAT. Have you ever noticed how much they can eat if they are bored? It is astounding to me, even though I should be used to it by now.

One is going to visit grandparents for 3 weeks soon. The other is waiting for his best friend to get back from camp. Today we made some cookies, so that helped.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope you have a great weekend with your family March! We just got back from the mountains spending time with family - I drove home so I'm still awake. DH turns into a pumpkin as soon as the sun goes down. I'm the night owl, so when we travel, he drives early in the morning and I take the night shift. Plus I can't KNIT at night, so it works out great :happy:

GAM - good for you for getting the interchangeable set! I found a Denise set on Ravelry last year, but they are plastic needles, and I just don't like them. I've never used bamboo, or Addi turbos, or anything but the metal Bates from AC Moore, but I just like the "click-click" of metal needles and how smooth they knit. I'm anxious to see how you like them - maybe I could make a trade on Ravelry...

We need rain here in PA too - the spring was so rainy that we didn't get the garden in till late, and now it's just dry. The beans have been hanging there just waiting to get big enough to pick... we'll have to haul some water up tomorrow. Enough rambling from me - time for bed - I think I can sleep now


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchie, I hope you have a great time with your sons and your family. We are going to meet my Dad and his wife at church today. We will spend some time this afternoon with them. The rest of my family that lives in the area (including my son and his wife) are all camping. Family is important. 

GAM, bored teenagers can indeed eat huge amounts. Tell them if they are bored, there are lots of chores to do. They can usually figure out something to do then.  The man is supposedly working on the piece for my spinning wheel. I hope to hear something soon. You inspire me at how you just jump in and do things. So far what I have seen of Navajo plying looks very complicated to me. Let us all know how you like the needles. 

PKBoo, we LOVE the mountains. We have not gotten away in a long time, but are still working hard at getting out of debt. Then we will take that mountain vacation.  We have been a bit short on rain as well, but finally got some last week. The cool temperatures we have been having are crazy. I had an internet friend come to my house and stay a couple of days. She brought 3 of her boys. They got up a couple of mornings and wrapped in blankets. 

I finally finished my practice shawl. I have pictures of it on the thread I started about it. I am SO GLAD I did a practice one. I figured the design wrong and ended up with a really wide stripe of white in the middle. I want to get started on the real thing. I also want to start a pair of socks. I want to try an easy from the toe up sock. I need to go and hunt a pattern up. 

I hope to go through my fleeces this weekend. I need to do something with them. I have a couple to send off as well. 

Our garden is doing well. We got a new batch of 140 broiler chicks. Life is busy, but I live a good life and I am very thankful for it. 

Have a wonderful 4th of July!!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks!

I just thought I'd drop in to say hi to all my spinning friends!

We had a party and fireworks show at our farm on Saturday, Sunday was going to be stormy, and it sure turned out that way. Honey got his ATF license a bit ago, so this was the first time we fired commercial shells from our new big guns about 600 feet back in a corn field. They used my huge garden space for close up stuff and the dragon's breaths, so every other minute I was going "There go the pumpkins", "There goes the broccoli", as sparks and flames shot about. I haven't gone out to see what got hurt or not yet. But it was really great, and my Amish cornbread was a big hit at the potluck, it got scarfed up fast. It was convenient having the show at home, and one gets to be really close up to the show, which you won't get if you go to a public display.

I was glad when our company left yesterday as I am busily spinning and knitting a cape from my latest art yarn (on Ravelry it is in the pattern library called Grove In The Autumn Cape with Sleeves). I have been promised a new spinning wheel this year, and I am getting the new "Aura" from Majacraft, which Lexi Boeger designed with them specifically for art yarns. :happy: I love making art yarns! They are so much fun! They look so beautiful in the skein, I almost hate to knit them up! I worship Lexi's Pluckyfluff book, "Intertwined", all about making and using them. 

I am glad all of you are well and enjoying Summer! It sure is going by fast!


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello everyone
I have few posts but I do come in a check on everyone now and again. 

March- The Humidity, right. Its like we don't have to own a sauna...we live in one.
I can imagine you going through your fibers, unrolling and running your hands over each texture imagining what you could do with it. My goodness, how did you ever get done.  

Gone-a-milkin - I've been thinking a three ply would be nice to attempt sometime too. 

Mrs. Homesteader - 140...wow. We were happy to get our 30 butchered last week (still 4 to go - they got lucky cause we ran out of energy and time). But they are seriously yummy meaty, so worth it.

IowaLez- Art yarns? 


As for me- still a year of college work then I will have more time to play with fiber. I did send some of my Pygora fiber away for the first time. Not sure if I will be able to leave it alone once its here again ready to spin.
A long time ago I posted that my brother gave me "a wheel" (after he found it needed "a few parts"). He only had the MOA so I laughed at him and told him he only had parts. Then they were in my possession and I couldn't leave them without purpose. It just wasn't right. A wheel is for spinning. Those parts looked uncomplete and so sad because they might never be used again. So in my quest to put a wheel under them I ended up with two wheels. In my ignorance I had the wrong wheel coming before I found out what I really needed. Now I have one last part ordered and then the Canadian Production wheel will be complete (and I will need more bobbins - only have one). The other wheel is a flax wheel that spins a finer fiber than my babe did so it's useful, too.
I've spun more of my Pygora Hannah. She has lovely fiber. I still am not good at dehairing and end up easily pulling some out after spinning. So many more down stairs patiently waiting to be loved through a wheel. 
I have some short nubby brown wool that I need to prep some time. I think my carders are to open, though and should get something more fine, especially for the Pygora. And I considered blending them with the Pygora but they are pretty short and much to nubby so will have to become a fun (funny) yarn all by themselves unless you all have a better sugestion. 
I still have some wool from the full fleece that Leise sent to me quite some time ago. What a wonderful gift that was. I thank you again for that Leise. It was my teacher and I learned so much from it.
A friend of mine has started to make books. I was thinking that it might be nice to figure out a way to felt a covering for her. I still need to learn to knit. I started but then couldn;t devote enought time at the moment so will pick that up again when the colleg is done. And now back to the home work.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

LFmenagerie said:


> Hello everyone
> So in my quest to put a wheel under them I ended up with two wheels. In my ignorance I had the wrong wheel coming before I found out what I really needed. Now I have one last part ordered and then the Canadian Production wheel will be complete (and I will need more bobbins - only have one). The other wheel is a flax wheel that spins a finer fiber than my babe did so it's useful, too.
> I still am not good at dehairing and end up easily pulling some out after spinning.


Have you checked the Canadian Production forum on Raverly for spare bobbins?

I know the feeling about dehairing I have a bag of llama just waiting for it. I have heard you can put some in a lingere bag on fluff NO HEAT in the dryer and the guard hairs will stick out of the bag this may work on Pygora? I might get atound to trying it today while I am working on my fiber.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

HI All! 
Your right about the summer flying by. I got through 4 kids going to camp (one went to two camps!) and I am financially devastated! lol! May take me 3 months to recover. I have to say, I really missed the help around the farm. And their smiling little faces too.. :baby04:
We had a pretty good fourth, went and visited my sisters and mom. I took 4 ducks and a good little brood of 9 chickies to my older sister, and she was thrilled. It was the first time the ducks had been on an actual pond and boy did they have a blast! We ate smoked brisket/chicken/kabobs and greens and peas... good food! 
I think we have been getting everyone's rain. We seem to be getting a good downpour every day. and then the humidity/heat sets in. Sauna for sure. Yesterday we took the goats for a walk in the woods and my glasses wear steaming up just standing around. So, I am staying in today! 
Fiber wise I am working on an afghan for my son, and keep trying baby booties. They just keep looking stupid so I have taken them apart for about the 5th time. I may just find a different yarn AND pattern this time.
I think I am going to make finishing up 2 websites this week a priority so I can find the time to work on a fleece or two. :happy:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Summer's warmer weather is forecast to arrive tomorrow-and I think it is blowing in on a chilly breeze! I'm hoping the forecast is correct-I cleaned out the woodstove this morning and took all the left over wood out to what's left of last season's woodpile. I'm ready for to go without sleeves for awhile! The garden could use the heat as well.

I had a startling reminder that when you live out in the country you shouldn't pick up anything unidentified-even indoors. That old dried up leaf...well, let's just say that upon close examination, it wasn't in the plant catagory at all...it had once moved on its own, but hadn't done so in some time when I discovered it. Could have been the cats' OR the little terrier's fault. But, upstairs is now clean and ready for company that is expected later in the summer (and no more unidentified objects were found)

Outside, summer has brought the neighbor's grandchildren, and the family down the road has the step-children for the next month or so. It's been kids in the creek next door, and kids in the wooded area out front all afternoon. When you live surrounded by adult households, you forget how much children talk when they play (and shout, and squeal, and laugh). My dogs have been confused about whether or not to bark all afternoon.

I've been spinning some very fine llama the past week. I don't think I've ever spun llama this fine. This fleece is one of two that were given to me by someone who works with a llama rescue organization about three years ago. It was so full of VM that I had to send it out for processing. I just had it washed and dehaired, which took care of the guard hairs and most of the VM, and left the fiber in a big, fluffy 'cloud'. I've been having fun with it. If I didn't know exactly where this fiber came from though, I'd swear it was alpace-and nice alpaca at that. It always takes about 1/2 a bobbin to get used to spinning non-wool for me...now that I'm past that, it's easier to spin a nice continous fine single. I haven't yet figured out what this will want to become when it's all done up...fingerless gloves? a cowl? a shawl? I have several pounds of fiber (and it was expensive to have it prepared) so I want it to become something special. 

I''m off to get strawberries tomorrow for jam and the freezer. The raspberries should be on soon, and the cherries have begun. We should have a nice long cherry season this year in the Pacific Northwest-the weather has been cool and the fruit is ripening over a period of time instead of all at once. Unfortunately, that doesn't look like its true for the berries. This year my raspberries should do well-if the deer fence I put up works. That will give me table fruits. My concord grapes are looking good this year as well-putting on blooms nicely. There are only two plants because I wasn't sure how they'd do at this altitude, but I'm thinking I'll add a couple more in the fall or spring since these are doing well. 

Take time to enjoy the day, and all that it brings to you. It is the foundation for tomorrow's joy.

betty


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

hi everybody,
since i started spinning, time is even more limited then it was with all the goats and chicken.
it is so hot and humid that we put a fan in the barn. the girls are all hoovering around the fan and it reminds me of the movie " Total Recall " with the famous coverneur from CA  

i tried two wheels yesterday, ashford traveler and ashford traditional. both very nice. i think i might like to have the lazy kate extra and not permanent in front of me. feels a bit crowded. the traveler had already two pedals which was nice.

she ordered the kromski minstrel and kromski symphony for me to try too. i like the look of the kromski wheels because of all the wood turnings. 
they will be in next week and i'm a step closer to having no more time at all :grin:
of course i bought more fiber when i went in the store.

hope you all stay cool and survive this heat wave


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

This morning we went for a early bike ride to escape the heat. Then I realized I should wash all the wool I can while it is hot like this, otherwise I would be using electricity to dry it by running a fan over it for a couple of days. It dries super fast in the hot weather. So I will russle up some containers and start washing today. 

I had made a big batch of rolags last week and I finished spinning and plying them during the Fourth of July celebration in town. I spun a little more thickly so it would be a chunkier yarn than my last batch. 

We lost our camera when we went raspberry picking so pics will have to wait a bit. 

All my goats are gone now. The last one went yesterday. It feels kind of strange still to not have to worry about morning and evening milkings and sometimes I go to my favorite windows and look out at the barn to see what's going on and it's kind of a shock to realize they are gone. But we'll get used to this. We still have clean up to do down there. Probably on the weekend. 

Well, we are schooling for July and hopefully we are going to go camping, or at least do a trial run in the backyard and then maybe make it out to MI to see my folks and camp along the way at the end of the month.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gosh Jo! Is it weird not to have your goats? I have seriously thought about getting rid of mine, but I am just not sure I could sell them all. Reading about your looking out and not seeing them sorta makes me hesitate even more.
I bet you can use your old milking time for spinning/knitting. That is probably what I would do.

We have had buckets of rain last night and this morning. So So humid and hot, it is unreal. I now live in a sauna. Maybe I will loose a few pounds.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i can not imagine live without my goats. i might reduce some but we will always have some for our milk. i am allergic to cows milk and i love the taste of milk. in the past i had to pay a high price, being sick in my stomach with very bad cramps and diarrhea every time i had milk or other dairy products.

jo if you miss your goats, feel free to visit when you are coming to michigan


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> We have had buckets of rain last night and this morning. So So humid and hot, it is unreal. I now live in a sauna. Maybe I will loose a few pounds.


Could you please send me some of that rain? We need it bad. But I don't want the hot and humid. Not picky at all, lol. It has actually been nice here nice June rolled out and July rolled in other than being dry as a two year old bone.
But heat aside I have been having a wonderful summer. DH is still gainfully employed and I have been having a fibery time. Have done lots of dyeing with roadside flowers and such and selling lots of weaving and doing teachers history in-service.
I finished my summer shawl that I started on my triloom at Wooley and now my oldest daughter wants on just like it in green. But she will have to wait until I don't have a paying project on a loom of some sort.
By the way if you haven't tried dyeing with natural dyes you really should, most of them really make your house smell good as they cook and the colors are really great!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Over the weekend my guys and I went for a drive to pick up an Indian Runner Drake for our female, funny that we'd drive 60 miles round trip to get her a buddy. We entered the address into our GPS and found that she'd taken us to the Grande Ronde Casino...Funny GPS lady..good thing my husband Salmon fishes in the vicinity else we wouldn't have found Jethro Drake. While at the little mountain farm I was talking to the woman about her little Boer goat herd, my husband asked her about what they were eating and about the cattle panel enclosure and the next thing I knew I had finally gotten his okie dokie on having some goats of my own...Woo Hoo! It's only taken me two years to talk him into it. Iit only took a couple of weeks to get the property owners permission, so why did my husband balk at the idea? He says he doesn't want critters to tie us down...huh, like 30 chickens and two dogs don't tie us down...~lol~...
So next Spring we will be getting Goats, that gives us plenty of time to build a goat barn and get some no-climb fence in place...Woo Hoo!

Fiber stuff: I can't seem to get my hinny in gear and get my wool and alpaca washed, Summer is short here in the PNW so I need to get on it while the sun is shining. The wool has been waiting a couple years, but I keep putting it off since it has a bit of everything in it, Poo, VM and seconds galore (don't know where I got this stuff).
I've been happily knitting socks for Winter, I'm working on two pair at a time to keep the color boredom away. So far my favorite sock yarn is Jitterbug (from Wales), I think I have seven pairs of Jitterbug socks, I can now start tossing my storebought socks in the rag bag!

Natural dyes: I've been wanting to experiment with plant dyes, I've got a bumper crop of St. John's Wort flowers and was thinking that since they turn Vodka and Oil RED that perhaps I could use them as a dye...I'll have to go harvesting and give it a try.

GRAMS: What do you use to set the color?


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Marinemomtatt,
I really didn't do anything special to any of these to set the dye. But they all rinsed clear very quickly.








The dyes are as follows:
first row down from the undyed skein left to right
coreopis, purple basil, brown eyed susan steeped in iron pot, osage orange steeped in iron pot
second row
coreopis second dye, purple basil steeped in iron pot, brown eyed susan, osage orange
third row
coreopis seed pods, yarrow, brown eyed susan rinsed with amoniuma, virginia creeper
Everything was mordanted with aluminium sulfate except the osage that was steeped in the iron pot.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very nice. can you buy plant dyes or do you have to go in the garden and collect them?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice, grams! 

Family from out of town visiting. Busy busy busy! 

Nothing fibery, though.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Gosh Jo! Is it weird not to have your goats? I have seriously thought about getting rid of mine, but I am just not sure I could sell them all. Reading about your looking out and not seeing them sorta makes me hesitate even more.


Well, this is not something that you should ever do on a whim or in the heat of some kind of emotional storm. We've been considering this for a whole year. Last year we started selling the Nigerian Dwarfs and I cut down to just 6 animals, but it became plain to me that I did need to sell them all and take a break for a few years. There's a "perfect storm" of reasons everything from visiting distant relatives to camping to making very needed repairs and improvements on this house we live in to needing more time and energy for home schooling as well as going through some health problems. So as much as I loved having the goats and the wonderful raw milk I have to give it up for a time. I will be able to get some raw milk at another farm. It's nice feeling that I can buy a few milk goats again at some point and not have to totally start over with all fencing and equipment...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

[email protected] LaudoDeumFa said:


> Well, this is not something that you should ever do on a whim or in the heat of some kind of emotional storm. We've been considering this for a whole year. Last year we started selling the Nigerian Dwarfs and I cut down to just 6 animals, but it became plain to me that I did need to sell them all and take a break for a few years. There's a "perfect storm" of reasons everything from visiting distant relatives to camping to making very needed repairs and improvements on this house we live in to needing more time and energy for home schooling as well as going through some health problems. So as much as I loved having the goats and the wonderful raw milk I have to give it up for a time. I will be able to get some raw milk at another farm. It's nice feeling that I can buy a few milk goats again at some point and not have to totally start over with all fencing and equipment...


I have been pondering this for a couple of months now. It is more of a financial storm. I just don't know if we can feed them this winter. Our income has recently decreased by $1000, and it has me pretty worried. I keep thinking that the money I spend on feed/hay could be better used elsewhere (like insurance or electric bill) We also need to enlarge their area, about 600' of fence would ease the browsing situation, but that too is expensive. The problem is, around here there are not hardly any nubians or alpines. Everyone raises boars. So starting back up would be very hard. I guess I will have to ponder it harder still. 
If I could just figure out how to make a little money doing knitting or something I think it would all work out.
Thnx for your insight.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

susanne said:


> i tried two wheels yesterday, ashford traveler and ashford traditional. both very nice. i think i might like to have the lazy kate extra and not permanent in front of me. feels a bit crowded. the traveler had already two pedals which was nice.
> 
> she ordered the kromski minstrel and kromski symphony for me to try too. i like the look of the kromski wheels because of all the wood turnings.
> they will be in next week and i'm a step closer to having no more time at all


That is great you are getting to try them before you buy. Also, that she has the ability to go ahead and get 2 more wheels just so you can try them. Of course buying fiber every time you go helps.  Can't wait for you to find the one that is JUST RIGHT for YOU!!! I am excited for you.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

grams said:


> The dyes are as follows:
> first row down from the undyed skein left to right
> coreopis, purple basil, brown eyed susan steeped in iron pot, osage orange steeped in iron pot


Is the Osage Orange in the iron pot a brown? I just want to make sure I am seeing a true color. 

You did a beautiful job on all of them and I am drooling.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Jo, we got rid of our goats several years ago. It was really hard for me and I still miss them. Yet, I know it was the right thing. We try to only keep animals that pay for themselves somehow. The goats had to have feed. Our cows and sheep are grass/hay fed. We have a milk cow, and it is illegal to sell raw milk, so the goat milk went to animals and we did not always have an animal that could use it. They have so much personality though. Much more than sheep.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Much more than sheep.


But aren't the sheep easier to keep? I never have to chase down my sheep, never find them on the neighbors property... (you would think with 26 acres the goats would be happy to stay home! but noooo)
And you can Always use the fiber from the sheep.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Grams - I never really dreamed you could get such good colors from natural sources. I always thought they would be washed out and muted looking. Guess I was wrong! These are great colors.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Can't wait for you to find the one that is JUST RIGHT for YOU!!! I am excited for you.


oh thank you 
i hope i will be ready next month and know what i want.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

for some of you that keep both sheep and goat, do you keep them separate or together?
which breed of sheep do you think would be best for spinners?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

All I can tell you is that I keep mine together. I have shetland sheep, and have several bags full of fleece. And I Have not spun with any yet !
I would like to have a white one. I have 3 black and 1 chocolate colored.
(and 12 goats, nubian, alpine, and crosses)
They all pretty well get along. The main thing is, goats need more copper than sheep. Minerals are a challenge. But, around here finding anything for sheep is a challenge.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Working on a small rug, a skinny scarf for a forum swap and have orders for 4 more chullo hats. One I'm waiting on yarn, the other 3, measurements. 

While it has been soggy here the last few days, I really think we have had pretty good weather from the gardens point of view. It had been a bit hot and muggy, but not like the Northeast. Looks like a nice weekend ahead.
I'm jealous of everyone who has access to trying out wheels and festivals and classes. Not much of that in my area 
I'm not sure I could give up my goats. While they do 'tie one down' I just can't imagine being without.
Really need to take the time to pluck some bunnies!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

susanne said:


> which breed of sheep do you think would be best for spinners?


We have sheep and alpaca, and keep them together in the pasture. We are going to give goats a try next year, after we get more pasture fenced.

Our sheep are BFL x Shetland, and I can't tell you enough how much I LOVE them!! They are so easy to keep and care for, they have their own personalities, and the wool is gorgeous! I just spun a bobbin of their first shearing, and I plied it with one of our 4 yo alpaca, and I could hardly tell the difference between the two in softness - woohoo!! 

I love the feeling of alpaca, so last year before buying our sheep, we went to the MD Sheep & Wool, and felt every breed of sheep that was there (it's a wonder they didn't haul us away for involuntary fondling haha!) Blue-faced Leicester is soooo soft, and that's what we wanted, and the Shetland cross was an added bonus, since they are more of a "primitive" breed, so they are more hardy and worm-resistant. Love love love them! :dance:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> They all pretty well get along. The main thing is, goats need more copper than sheep. Minerals are a challenge. But, around here finding anything for sheep is a challenge.


i think finding a good all around mineral is challenging for many breeder i guess.
copper would not be an issue because i bolus my goats.
there is a good chance that i'm getting a blue faced leicester and a corriedale lam next year. i'm planning to keep them in the orchard ( seven fruit trees but better then nothing  ) and they can graze there over the summer but in winter they need to go in with the goats. 
looks like the bfl was an excellent choice then.
thank you


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Is the Osage Orange in the iron pot a brown? I just want to make sure I am seeing a true color.
> 
> You did a beautiful job on all of them and I am drooling.


It is actually a brownish gold. Osage is suppose to dye gold/yellow, I didn't get anything like most peolple describe with this product, but I still liked it. One the one, I think it is because I used the mordant on it and becasue it was a mix of the bark down to where DH stopped shaving on the bow he was making. I think the bark dulled it

Thank you everyone for the kinds words, I have never really ended up with a color that I wouldn't actually buy in the real world from natural dyes. But I can't take credit. The credit goes to Nature. I just play with her bounty.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

susanne said:


> very nice. can you buy plant dyes or do you have to go in the garden and collect them?


You can buy some. Mostly barks, roots, and spices. Actually the only thing that was from any of my gardens was the purple basil. The virginia creeper was out of the fence row and the Osage was from the shavings from a longbow my DH was making. All the rest were gathered from the roadside.
This company has good prices and quite a bit you can dye with in their bulk herb part.
You really should try the chamomile, not the most intense color you will every get. But man will it make your house smell good while you are heating it. And the color is a nice soft yellow.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you .
where would i find instructions? i have never dyed any fiber


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

There's two great groups on Ravelry that have huge amounts of information: Plants to Dye for, and Natural Dyeing. It seems like they try anything that's growing! And they get some really cool results. 

I think I've overloaded my computer - I was trying to look at some of the patterns on Knitty, and uploading and resizing pictures in photobucket, and it's not happy about having to do that much work this morning!

I definitely have not taken enough pictures of the animals - they are either right in my face sniffing the camera, or walking away from me when I'm trying to take pictures (butt shots don't count!) Here's two good ones tho - the pic of the sheep are from last summer, and the alpaca is one of the new little ones we got (he's my fav!)


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love that cute little face from your alpaca. can alpacas run with goats? how to feed them?


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Susanne, fence your orchard trees before you run sheep in there. Every tree on the place that I've wanted to keep, I've had to fence. My shetlands eat the bark right off of them-worse than deer! My orchard looks a bit odd-each tree with its own tiny fence...but the other trees I've just wrapped with poultry netting because they can't reach the leaves on them. 
I love my little shetlands-they come to their names and 'talk' to me when I'm late-or forget the cookies in the morning. They're more like pets. I had nubians for several years when my daughter did 4H-and the personality is comparable-just not as loud as my nubians were.
betty


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh no, i thought i could keep sheep there and that they would be different then goats. my goats kill every tree but black walnut trees if the trees are big enough. 
that kinda ruin my plan to get some sheep as i do not believe my husband will be happy about this :sob:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the picture of that alpaca's face. How cute. 

The Shetland ram we are getting to use this year is pure black. I am anxious to see what he throws in my sheep. I will at least get his black wool. 

I started on my dream shawl last night. I had just a wee bit done and I decided to double check my design. It turns out that the people who make this loom say in their video that it has 157 nails across the top. So, that is how I figured my gingham. Well, I counted last night and it has 161. So, I had to restructure my design, take off what I did and then start again. I am glad I had barely started.  I don't know how much I will get to work on it today, since we are having people over for supper.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marci, that made me smile.
How many times did you count to 161 lastnight? 
I am glad you caught it early!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Marci, that made me smile.
> How many times did you count to 161 lastnight?


More than once.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Susanne,
it doesn't have to be a 'full fence' around each tree. I put up Tposts in a small rectangle (square or triangle..it's different for each one, depending on how many tposts I had each time I did it) and put up livestock wire with poultry netting over that to keep them from reaching their little noses in and neatly de-barking the trees. The older trees have just 4 foot fences-the little ones needed 6 ft fences in order to keep their tops and grow...
It didn't take long to do-I just did one or two a day until I was done and could turn the sheep in to graze. Don't use just the poultry netting-those are the fences I've had to redo.
betty


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

WIHH, I had to laugh at your whisperings. 

We just sent our 2nd dd back to a far-off place for a 2nd year of nannying and on-line college.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, all! Nice to read about the varied adventures you're having. 

I've had unhappy adventures the last few days - one of my livestock guardian dogs was hit with fly strike (the sheep are all ok, but the dog ... let me just say "ewwwww" and squeal like a girl, k? ikky ikky ewww ikky yuk!). Of course, I find the problem the day the entire rest of my family leaves for vacation, so I've been a wee bit frazzled over here, coping with this on my own. The dog does seem to be okay - he has what looks like 'road rash' over his hips and tail and the worst haircut imaginable, but he'll be okay ... of course we have to keep him from licking, keep him tied up (and he is 125 lbs of embodied freedom, so this is not easy), give him his medicine (which thankfully he just swallows without question), and keep him well smeared with ointments (which he tries to lick off, but tolerates). <sigh> Do yourself a favour and check your furry dogs regularly when it rains. We don't get this kind of continued damp weather often, so I hadn't even thought to check. Ick. 

In other, much happier news, I found the perfect sock project bag in one of my storage boxes. When I was 16 I went to Japan on a Lions Club Youth Exchange, and I have boxes of the various presents I was given while I was there. In one box I found two little drawstring purses - they have a square base, then a drawstring bag above that, so they stay square at the bottom and then close up at the top. They are kimono purses, very traditional, and they hold a sock in progress really well! It cheers me up to use them, after all this time in a box.

Oh, and did I say that Cat Bordhi autographed my sock book when I went to her class? She is so cool.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ewwww, frazzle. I've only heard of flystrike. I hope I never get to see it up close and personal. Your poor dog. And poor you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle I'm glad you found the flystrike, poor dog and poor you for having to deal with that.

Your project bag sounds just like one I bought that is made by Lantern Moon. It's sild and drawstring with a square bottom. It is the perfect sock project bag.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Frazzle - wow! so glad you found that, and so sorry your having to deal with it.

We have had a wild week so far. I had a friends son (13 yr old) here for 3 days. She wanted him to learn "real work" lol! SO - my farm totally cooperated. Monday we dressed out ducks and roos, had a great ground roo supper. The kids worked hard.
Monday night my daughters STUPID dog got loose. She hates my sheep, an unreasonable sort of hate. Stupid hateful dog managed to get into the sheep/goat pen at some point in the night. I had checked for her off and on all night, and worried like crazy because she was dragging around a 20' length of chain. I figured she would get tangled up at the creek and drown. I was not so lucky.
When I found her, she was exhausted, tongue hanging out and dragging her rear out of the sheep/goat pen. I didn't think right then how much she hates the sheep. Took her in, got her water and checked her for injury, as there was blood on her throat. She was breathing extremely hard and barely walking. I couldn't find any injury. THEN I thought about the sheep. 
Ran out to the pen, found all but one sheep and all the goats in a far corner in a little kid pen that happened to have the gate open. My 2 meanest goats and one meanest sheep (sorta the self appointed head guys) were lined up in a row facing the gate with all other behind them. I thought that was pretty amazing. It looked to me like they were 'on guard' 
I had one sheep standing outside that pen, stock still, breathing extremely hard. Now, he was the wildest thing. We couldn't even catch him to sheer last spring, so he had crazy looking wool and all. I walked right up to him to find his head/neck covered in kinky wool - all wet and full of blood. 
So, I got DS to go out with me to check him over good. I figured he would run/give me grief. He still stood stock still while we both checked him over. His neck was in a fair mess, he was obviously breathing in lungs full of blood. That was all I could see at the time. Finally got the others out of the small pen, and put him in there till chores were done. (we were at that point running about 45 min late on chores and milking)
SO - DS and I decided that a butchering was in order. After thinking it over I decided to sheer him first - since he was still standing. I was thinking that would make the butchering easier. So, we did that, then dragged/carried him over to the butchering station and finished him off. I managed to skin him and keep the hide. Once we started we found punchers around his ribs, a rip from the penis to where he was wethered, and he bled out almost zero. 
Anyway- to make a long story short - my friends son had his rear worked off that day, as we sheered, butchered, still did reg chores and buried a water pipe that really needed burying. 
What I did was took the hide as soon as possible, fleshed it out and began the tanning process. I have always wanted one of those sheep skins with the hair. Then I took the fleece and began washing it. It took 4 hot hot washes to get it clean!!!! There was soooo much blood and dirt in there. The dog must have dragged him around some. The first wash I did in a tote. The water was as black as the wool. Second wash in the tote I actually soaked overnight. That water was dark brown. Then I went to the washer and finished it up on the soak/spin process. 
Anyway, I somehow in the process managed to hurt my back and am now sitting with a heating pad because of the pain. :bored: When it eases up I will began spinning my new wool.
AND - I am no longer hesitant about washing my fleece. I know I can do it! :nanner:

ok, kids are begging me to go watch a movie. I think I will gimp in there with my heating pad and do so. :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh holy macaroni, mamaj! 
Thats one way to learn how to clean a fleece alright. Im sorry about your sheep.  

I hope that young teen wasn't too traumatized by all of it. 
He definitely got a big taste of what farm life can be like.

It sounds like you deserve a little time off after all that.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, MamaJ, and I thought *I* had dog troubles!

So sorry you lost a sheep - but how awesome you're tanning the hide! Maybe you can tell us about that, as it goes, I'd love to know more about that process.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry about your sheep, MamaJ. I hope the dog gets penned up proper like. We are getting a puppy tomorrow and I dread training it NOT to chase the chickens. That seems to be the one animal that we have had a hard time teaching each one of our Australian Shepherds to leave alone.  

My neighbors have tanned some hides before. I have never been that brave. We have more company coming tonight and church is at our house on Sunday, so I will be a busy girl tomorrow. Plus, I should have made cheese today and did not. Sigh..... I need a sidekick.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ I am sorry for your loss. The poor sheep must have been terrified and that poor guy got the brunt of it while everyone else had to watch  You did what you had to do for his sake. Maybe that dog needs a similar fate, as much as I hate to say it. But seriously how much fun can that dog be having in it's life when it has to be chained all day and all night or it will kill animals. It's a sad thing that.

I hope everyone else recovers from their traumas well enough.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't have that dog around the farm anymore. I know you didn't ask. Watch the rest of your sheep for death from fright/trauma/chasing. I once spoke to an old shepherd who had two dog "fests" and his sheep (even the non-punctured ones) continued to die for up to 2 months after the "fest". Needless to say, I spoke to him at the auction of all his sheep equipment, as he was sick of it and getting out of the biz.

I am so sorry for your loss. 

We lost our guard llama this week. He'd been ailing for a while, and we just couldn't nurse him through. Must be the week for death and grave situations on the farm.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzle - I hope your dog is doing better. Your post made me run to another website to figure out what flystrike was - yuk!

mamaj - so sorry for everything you went through! I hope your neck is feeling better - sounds like you were working in overdrive and overdid it. 

weever - sorry for the loss of your llama too. Sounds like it's been quite a week for you too.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck with your puppy Marci! Sounds like you have a very busy weekend, and a puppy on top of all that - phew!

What's the difference between Australian Shepherds and English Shepherds? I've been looking into English shepherds - they seem to be an all-around farm dog that can do a lot. When it took DH & I forty-five minutes to catch a steer, that got me thinking haha!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What is really sad is, the ONLY reason that dog is still alive is my daughter. Her cat had kittens a month ago, 7 of them. That same day that last living kitten died. I have no idea why, just died off one at a time. So - while we were burrying that last kitten I just did not have the heart to pull out the gun and shoot her dog too. yea, Im a softy.
Wow Marci - your gonna be busy! 
Weever, I had no idea they could die off from fright! I will watch. But, they all seem to be doing real well.
All that got DH and I talking about a REAL gaurd dog. We need one bad. We need on that comes trained though. I am for sure open to suggestions. We have a neighbor that sells gaurd dogs that are not farm dogs... I think they are a breed like german shepherd. He trains them, and when you buy it that dog is ready to gaurd you and your property. The drawback is, they are about $800.

I know I overdid it. It was soooo hot, and we were trying to hurry and get it done. I know I went most of the day drinking only one glass of water, maybe two. I think I have a tad of kidney infection/overwork going. 
And yep, GAM I took the day off, big time. Sat up and watched Star Trek and knitted most of the day with a heating pad on the back side and fan blowing on the front... LOL!
But, funtime is over, I need to go milk now.

And - DD has been warned, one more time and the dog is 6' under. She knows I will do it too. 2 others have met that fate here before.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

PKBoo said:


> Good luck with your puppy Marci! Sounds like you have a very busy weekend, and a puppy on top of all that - phew!
> 
> What's the difference between Australian Shepherds and English Shepherds? I've been looking into English shepherds - they seem to be an all-around farm dog that can do a lot. When it took DH & I forty-five minutes to catch a steer, that got me thinking haha!


Please is you consider any shepard dog and have mid sized animals sheep or goats make sure that they are either raised with or blocked from these animals until trained I have heard horror stories and had a bit of one of my own until I bought our guard llama, it took one time of neighbor's dog chasing our girls and Miss BG rolling him for him to stay out of the dog pen. It took him getting caught hooked to one of my females and getting carted off to jail with the owners fined 219 and then more $$$ if they wanted to get the dog back from impound now no dog running around impregnating my females constantly. My girls are tied out with cables 75 foot long ones per city ordinance, had them in kennels but they are much happier being able to actually run more the 25 feet then turning around, finally the neighbor hasd decided to keep his other 2 dogs put up. I am know as the neighborhood animal control I hate to be thought of that way but I will not allow the animals in my care to be harassed by local dogs whose owners do not obey the law!!!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> What is really sad is, the ONLY reason that dog is still alive is my daughter. Her cat had kittens a month ago, 7 of them. That same day that last living kitten died. I have no idea why, just died off one at a time. So - while we were burrying that last kitten I just did not have the heart to pull out the gun and shoot her dog too. yea, Im a softy.
> Wow Marci - your gonna be busy!
> Weever, I had no idea they could die off from fright! I will watch. But, they all seem to be doing real well.
> All that got DH and I talking about a REAL gaurd dog. We need one bad. We need on that comes trained though. I am for sure open to suggestions. We have a neighbor that sells gaurd dogs that are not farm dogs... I think they are a breed like german shepherd. He trains them, and when you buy it that dog is ready to gaurd you and your property. The drawback is, they are about $800.


are you talking livestock dog or guard dog?

Livestock guardian dog ? here is a place in texas that resueces and trains LGDs

http://www.mansionfarms.com/2.html I have heard great things about her on Dairy goat info.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You'll find lots of great info on having LGDs on the Sheep board - pros and cons. I love mine (flystrike and all :S) and would not have the sheep without them, but they are well suited to *our* situation - not every situation. The Akbash and Maremma are really good (and the Akbash/Maremma cross is very popular around here) in a variety of situations, often easier than a Pyr to deal with. My AkbashxMaremma wouldn't hurt a person (except by knocking them over with his tail wagging) but he's HUGE and he barks big and mean and the utility guys kinda stay near their trucks until I come outside.  And no coyote gets near our property - you should see him tear off after those guys! 

The fly-struck puppy is slowly improving - been slathering him with home made salve and he'll probably need another week of fairly intensive nursing to recover, but he is getting better a little at a time. Poor goof, I love him so very much, and appreciate all he does for our farm. 

I'm gonna go knit on my self-patterning socks for awhile - they always make me feel so amazingly skilled, all these neat patterns showing up while I just knit stocking stitch.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you WIHH you described that all very well, I don't think I could have done it any better myself. Thank you for taking the time to write that.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

WIHH that is a great post. Mamaj--I hope you don't feel like we're jumping on you, cuz I'm sure that's not the intent! It's just that dogs will be dogs (especially once it's happened) and we love sheep. 

WIHH, can you come and train our border collie to herd? It would help so much. We would put you up for however long it would take and pay you in fiber. 

I spent part of the morning weaving in my workshop, until it got too hot. Now I'm in the basement, weaving placemats on my smaller loom. I have a friend who turns my placemats into purses. Amazing, that.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH, what an awesome explanation of the dog + sheep mix! I'd never thought of how much the LGDs look like big ol' soft furry friends - even to a sheep, but you're right they sure do. 

My big ol' soft furry friend the Great Pyr is recovering - he's not feeling great due to the side effects of his antibiotics, I think (I've taken the same stuff -makes you pukey and tired and gives you the runs!) but he's resting and seems much more comfortable. He's been spending time out in the sun or shade (we move him around during the day) so he gets some fresh air, then back into the barn for the night (we keep getting rain at night, he needs to be under cover). I'm so glad this is getting easier - he still has nasty road rash but it's healing up now more or less on it's own.

So in fibre news at my house today - I made felted mittens! I used the same strategy we learned in the felted boots class (a resist in the middle) and made a pair of mitts. They are drying now - took me about 2 hours all told, mm, maybe a little more - would've gone faster with a washboard and scrubbie thing but it worked with hands and bamboo placemats.  I like making Christmas gifts early - these have a recipient already in mind!

Hope things are calming down at *all* our houses!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Adding to the dog issue, it's amazing what happens to dogs when there are things to chase. My little chihuahua ignores the sheep and chickens when they are on the other side of the fence from him-the house yard is next to part of the pasture fence, so the animals are always 'right there'. But, let one of the chickens fly over the fence, or a gate get left open...he'll chase whatever ends up on the same side of the fence with him, and so will my little min-pin. I've had chickens longer than I've had dogs, so these two have been around them all their lives! Dogs just chase things that run from them...and it's not THEIR fault. I'm always on the lookout for fly-away-poultry at my house.
I'm a big fan of the best fences money can buy to keep everything in its own space-safe as I can make them from all predators whether wild or domestic.

So sorry for your loss and the whole sad dog situation. It must have been so hard for all of you to deal with.
betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Weever I am not offended at all. I have buried 3 dogs because of their attacks on my animals. (all 3 ours! Now, strays, don't know the count)
This was really a good/bad thing. The sheep that went down was almost what I would call 'ferrel' He was wethered, but unlike his brothers I could not catch him for the life of me. He had one half of a horn and a scur (no idea how it got that way) and was overall an ill tempered pain in the Rear.  So, this helped me solve something I had been pondering for a few months.
BUT! That dog better not get in there again. She is chained, or inside sleeping on DD's bed. 
WIHH - I learned from your post! wow! 
Now, my mama dog is 1/2 pyr and 1/2 lab. She is a keeper, well, she does keep all stray animals away from the place, but if one of our dogs acts up she just watches. Her daughter (the bad dog) is 1/2 her and 1/2 german shepherd. I think that daddy had bad blood! AND get this - mom has that pyr square head/floppy ear look. sweet as ever. She has always made it her job to stay by any new addition to the farm, and watch it for at least 3 days. Didn't matter what it was, horse, goat, sheep, duck, chicken...she would post herself by the new addition for a few days.
Her daughter now, she has that whole pointy look, ears, nose and all. And she is more of a predator. interesting concept.

We seriously want a new dog. A guardian dog. Is it possible to find one that will guard the homestead and animals??? I hope I can do that without paying hundreds. Maybe a couple of hundred, but hopefully not more!

Well, tomorrow I am moving my sheep skin from the salting to the tanning solution. I hope it is doing good. I will try to get pics of it.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I think it was time for the shoe to fall at my place and it has. Yesterday we fed the baby goats their milk in the AM my reg. airedale that the DANG ( sorry had to stop and delete to retype it is a family site) neighbor's dog got pregnant again for the 2nd time had 11 puppies 3 weeks ago ( had 14 the day after christmas) 2 died at birth. She was losing 1 a week was seperating them from the others and just left them there she got what the vet ( over the phone with pictures by email could not afford visit right now)and I thought was flystrike been doctoring it really good and she was jumping around yesterday morning, and feeding her pups about 2 PM. Hubby went out to mow and did not see her for a while and he did not see her with her pups so he went looking and found her in the high grass area by the back fence. It infureates me as she was finally getting back into really good shape from her herd that she had in December when that dog got her again because of the utter neglect from the owner, he was on the mower in his yard letting him run loose and watched him enter my yard!!!!!!!!!!! I think between the HUGE litters and the flystrikes it was just too much for her.

So I now have 5 puppies ( there were 6, but 1 is MIA and we searched for 2 hours) inside fostering them sad thing is these are part aussie so I doubt I could ever trust one around my animals so even while I feed them I know I can not get too attached to them. Tried to find somewhere to take them but at 7 PM on a Saturday that is not going to happen, so I am feeding them goat milk and formula and will probably see if I can find somewhere to foster them until weaning so they can be put up for adoption as I can not get attached ( too late I really love the runt ).


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

frazzlehead, remember that yogurt and/or probiotics should be taken with antibiotics to avoid those, um, unpleasant side effects. 

To cheer us all up, I took a photo: on a linen scarf woven on my homebuilt loom, some Christmas-y handspun and crocheted beaded bracelets.

Ann


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Luvmybabz, so sorry for your loss! How terribly sad. 

Ah yes, Ann, thank you - I have kefir and meant to give him some. Will do that today.

And thank you for the cheery pictures! I love that multicoloured bracelet - so bright!!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh dear - I'm so sorry about your girl.
> 
> As far as the pups go - I'd recommend you call the vet or Humane Socity and see if you can find a wet nurse for the pups.
> 
> ...


I have tried the humane society and will be trying again on Monday. The dog no longer lives here he was a thorn in my side for 2 1/2 years but would always run from us when we tried to catch it. The day she got pregnant I was able to catch him finally and he got shipped out, was adopted by a police officer in town that I know. Really glad he got adopted because he was a very obedient dog sit saty etc for a stranger just irresponsible owners!!!!!!!

The owners were fined for dog at loose and then had a impound fee etc to pay as well they did not pay the impound fee or the fine ( I have friends at city hall ) and has since gotten another small dog.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

This little pup is another Red Tri Australian Shepherd puppy. We have Southern Star and this one is Southern Blu Skye. We will call her Skye. We call our other one Star. Michael put the Blu in because it is part of our last name and also her eyes are blue. Due to circumstances we got her at 5 weeks, so she is just a baby. 

Star will be 13 in October. We wanted to get a puppy while she was here to help train it. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the puppy.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I haven't posted in a while, but OMG, the drama that unfolds in this group is too much, especially during this hot hot summer! I'm so sorry for all who have lost animals or have sick ones. WIHH, your long post about dogs was really interesting. 
I'm visiting my parents, and it's a bit cooler here than in Kentucky, but not by much. The other day I went to visit the husband of a dear friend who died in April. He'd e-mailed me to ask if I would look at/take a bunch of yarn and weaving stuff she had. Long story short, my car is now full of stuff, including a rigid heddle loom and lots of coned and balled yarn. Since my friend only dabbled in fiber stuff, I think she must have bought a bunch of it at a garage sale and stashed it in her garage out of DH's sight; he's only just finding it now and doesn't know anything about it or even what it is; he just wants it gone!
It's sad and funny at the same time since it turns out he grew up in a house without clutter and loved his wife so much that he put up with hers---until she died! It makes me wonder what would happen to all my stuff if I die tomorrow! My DH would probably go on tripping over it LOL!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, we are hard to keep up with! 
Luvz - so sorry about your baby. I sure hope you can hand off those pups soon, I know if your like me you don't need the extra.

Polly - love your pic! However, it leaves me wanting to see more of that linen scarf! I love linen. Maybe I need to take up weaving??? 
What are you going to knit up? Christmas ornaments or a stocking? Love the colors.

Marci - your pup is a cutie pie! 

Wow Katherine! what a blessing that is for you. I bet my DH would clear the whole house if I went first. LOL! I have PILES of stuff. :stars:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cute puppy, and beautiful yarn, linen, and I love those bracelets.

WIHH I was wondering about the tri in that puppy myself. Then I thought maybe I saw a little bit of a brown/red halo around the black spots. But it isn't as colorful as other tri-colored dogs I've seen. Just the same it is a really adorable puppy. My Mom always said puppy breath smelled like coffee grounds, I've heard others say cheese biscuits. Either way it's a nice smell and puppies are do sweet.

I am planning on going to the thing in Fargo too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Katherine, I am sure the previous owner of all that fibre stuff is happy to see it being loved by you! That's a wonderful treasure.

My DH says that if I die, he knows he'll have no trouble finding a new wife: he will just log in here and post my 'position': Something about how there's a job opening for a wife, comes complete with a flock of Icelandic sheep, loom, spinning wheels, stash, all equipment, plus chickens, dairy cow, and dogs. Responsibilities to include cooking and farm management, other duties to be 'negotiated'. So ... if I disappear and a job opening like that gets posted on here ... you'll know what happened!

WIHH, if you are looking to dabble in loomish activities, may I suggest a Beka loom. It is a small and simple rigid heddle loom, but you can do really neat things on it! I got mine from Halcyon Yarns, and have been very happy with it. It's an easy way to get started, priced right, and it is small enough to stash away if you need to umm ... pretend it just followed you home or something.  My stepson likes to weave on it.

Mrs H, that's one beautiful puppy! 

Ok, I'm going back to my sock knitting ... Cat Bordhi toe-up socks with bubble trails! In purple self-strping yarn, picked out by my son (that probably goes on the 'you know you're a fibre addict when..' thread: my kid knows exactly what I mean when I say "oh, could you go to the back wall and pick out 3 self-striping sock yarns? any colours you like, thanks!")


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Northprairiegir, I am happy to report that I am headed your way next weekend at Fargo, ND fiber festival. :dance:
> 
> Anybody else going???




I wanna go


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Just home from a sheep people picnic. Every year the Michigan Sheep Breeders gather at somebody's house. It never fails that we leave with a good idea or a new way of handling sheep. Plus sheep people are the salt of the earth, KWIM?

Long day in the car, though--4 hours each way. =(


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

The puppy picture is just too cute! I want one... My little chihuahua is only 11 1/2, but his diabetes is aging him so much-and my min-pin isn't far behind. She's from an 'unknown' litter,and has had health issues since she showed up at my doorstep, small enough for my son to put her in his jacket pocket to take to school (he had already learned that little, cute puppies attract teen girls like flies to honey). I quess I'm not ready to take care of aging dogs and a puppy...put I sure am tempted by that photo.
betty
(my neighbor has a brand new litter of beagles...fortunately, I've already had my hound...and know that I'm not ready for another one of those)


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

We just gave our Rottweiler away tonight.:Bawling: It's a long story, but our finances are in a total mess and I have to cut everything out, except bills, mortgage and food. Since Po (the rottie), of our two dogs, ate more and special chicken-free food at that, he had to go. Went to a really great family that loves Rotties, though.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Luvz, I am sorry you lost your dog and Nellie big hugs to you as well. I am sorry things are so hard for you right now. 

There IS a lot going on with you ladies. I am glad we have this forum to share so we can pray for one another. 

On the pup, she is a red. Those pictures really look black, but she is a dark brown right now. All of ours started out this color. The copper or third color in the tri, does not usually show up until they are a bit older. Star, our 12 year old has very little copper and over time with her coat getting so light, it is harder to see. We looked back at pictures of one of Star's litters. There was a male dog in the first litter that looks just like Skye.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been wanting to share this with you all, but I just haven't been able to actually do think about it clearly enough to write it out... 

About six weeks ago, I discovered that my husband was taking money out of the trust fund set up for himself and his sisters--he is the executor--without asking them. He had already spent his share. I told him he HAD to tell them, and he kept saying he would but he would never do it (Remember we recently found out he has Asperger's?). So about three weeks ago, I called one of his sisters and set up a time for us to meet with her, and told her that he had something to confess. Just days before the meeting, he finally (after 24 years of marriage) gave me the password to our bank account. I found out he has been working *maybe* 20 hours a week!! He would go to work, hang out at coffee shops wondering what to do about the mess we were in, and come home late so I'd think he was working full-time. We are in the hole to his sisters somewhere around $200K. 

Praise God, he talked to his boss (he works at Ace Hardware running their computers) and he got full time but a $5/hour cut in pay. There is not enough to pay the bills and feed everyone. I've got 7 kids in orthodontics, that I thought we were using our inheritance to pay for. 

I can't even think straight. I can't trust anything he says to me. He's been talking about how much he is learning about God, and how much he wants to make things right, or get involved with parenting the kids, and then he does something that makes me realize he does not have a clear picture of reality. Trying to communicate with him is like talking to someone who doesn't speak English and just nods their head at you.

So giving the dog away was something I had to do to make ends meet. We may have to go on food stamps. He put an application in at Costco, and that was the extent of looking for another job. 

There is a possible job that someone he knows is trying to start up. It would mean moving back to Colorado, which would be TOTALLY fine by me. But they are waiting on investments and they have been waiting on investments for a couple of years now. I think he is just hoping that that one will work out so he won't have to do anything.

I would appreciate any and all prayers! And advice!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Nellie - big hugs from over here.

Wish there was more I could offer but ... hang in there. There's always a way through - and when you have to decide, you'll know what to do. Wishing you peace in the storm!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Nellie said:


> Trying to communicate with him is like talking to someone who doesn't speak English and just nods their head at you.


My husband and I have gone through some rough patches lately and this quote hit home hard. My husband believes that little white lies are ok if they make it where there is not an argument, but then the truth comes out which it does alot of the time and there is a fight.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Nellie! Bless your heart! Not sure I have much advise, I would not know where to began. I will be praying for you, and this crazy situation. 
How did SIL take the confession? Hope all that goes ok. 
Perhaps you need to try and get more info on all the $$ situation. Sounds like it may be more than he can handle. That might be my first reaction. Not saying it is the right one either. Mercy! I will ask God to help you find the way. Just know that He is there for you. And so are we.:grouphug:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I too will be praying Nellie. I will pray that God shows you clearly what needs to happen. Big hugs to you!!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Adding my prayers to the others ... and you with so many children to care for ... may you all be safe and blessed as you navigate through these difficult times.


Ann


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Nellie, what an awful situation and no fault of your own! I'm working out some financial stuff with my folks, and your experience certainly is a good lesson to learn. I sure hope you can work things out, but I'm afraid it will be a long haul.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nellie, hugs to you. I can't even imagine how your brain must be swirling. Remember, you didn't get y'all into this mess--you are not solely responsible for cleaning it up. I don't have a problem with you helping (after all, that's what marriage is about--working together), but you are not his mother. He needs to pony up and grow up--even if that means doing some uncomfortable things like learning to cope with his aspergers. I am glad to hear he's applied for another job, and will be working more at the Ace. Not sure why he got a $5/hr pay cut, but that's water under the bridge.

Blessings, friend. I said a prayer for you...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone, for your responses and prayers. I am overwhelmed by your kindness! Dh did go and confess to his sister, and they are working out a plan to a) take his name off the fund and b) figure out how to pay it back. They took it well and didn't put him in prison (sometimes I wish they had, lol). He got a cut in pay because the store owner can't afford him full time at his previous rate.



> He needs to pony up and grow up--even if that means doing some uncomfortable things like learning to cope with his aspergers.


Weever, THANK YOU!!!! I needed to hear that! I don't have to pretend he's normal just because that's what he wants to do.

I just met with a gal who is kind of a counselor, she's trained to walk through stuff with hurting people, it's a ministry at my sil's church. We met at a park and it was VERY good. She helped me see that I need to focus on what to do next, not look at the big picture. Next step, take the kids to the ortho and have a heart to heart about our payment plan. That's tomorrow, and I just set up a meeting for that. Wednesday I sign up for food stamps. 

Thanks, you fellow fiber addicts! I spun a bunch yesterday, and plied a whole bobbin full. It felt really good.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Big, big hugs Nellie! I am so sorry this is happening. Financial stuff is so scary, especially when you have children and animals involved.

Will add my prayers to the others. 

Please feel free to come here and talk with us any time you need to. We are here for you Nellie.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It's great to hear you sounding so positive! :thumb:
Just think, when your husband comes through this a better person (already started by that huge confession!) It will all be worthwhile.
I will send up a prayer for some ortho payment miracles.... oh wait! What about kids medical through the food stamp folks? It has been years since I was on it, but they used to do that in Texas. Maybe the food stamp folks can help there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When I was going through a really bad time and I was having a hard time keeping the focus I needed to just get through each day, I found the serenity prayer was really helpful. I know it is intended for people with drinking problems but I found it very very helpful. I also found a lot of the "12 steps" helpful to get through the tough times. Specifically the One day at a time, that is all you need to do it get through one day, today. Don't worry about tomorrow or yesterday, just today.

Here is the extended version of the Serenity prayer

 God, grant us the...
Serenity to accept things we cannot change,
Courage to change the things we can, and the
Wisdom to know the difference
Patience for the things that take time
Appreciation for all that we have, and
Tolerance for those with different struggles
Freedom to live beyond the limitations of our past ways, the
Ability to feel your love for us and our love for each other and the
Strength to get up and try again even when we feel it is hopeless.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Nellie - you're in my prayers. Marchwind had great advice - day by day, and it's manageable. So glad you went to a counselor - it always helps to talk to someone, and helps to get another's perspective. Hang in there!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> My husband and I have gone through some rough patches lately and this quote hit home hard. My husband believes that little white lies are ok if they make it where there is not an argument, but then the truth comes out which it does alot of the time and there is a fight.


My husband not only believes this, he actually admits to it. I find it impossible to be with someone you know you cannot trust.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My mother often told me that we're only given enough grace for each day - like the Israelites got manna from heaven, but only enough for one day, the stuff didn't "keep". Grace comes to you the moment you need it - and not a moment sooner.  Goes with that whole 'one step at a time' thing.

Apparently last week, I was in line for just enough grace to get the maggots off my dog without *totally* freaking out.  Wonder what's in line for this week!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

And .there is NOTHING grosser than maggots. Frazzle you have my full respect for being able to do that. I want to know if your dog cooperated and let you do it?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle, your Mom was so right. God has walked me through 31 years of infertility. Some times the grace was given moment by moment. Sometimes it was given day by day and other times month by month. He was faithful though. 

I admire you that you were able to do the dirty deed.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nellie, I'm glad to hear those words helped you. 

Yankeeterrier and luvzmybabz, I am sorry. It's hard enough to be married, but to have the white lie issue...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, Marchie, the dog let me clean him off - he was just so grateful to have the itch dealt with, I think he would've let me do anything at all! He's also a Great Pyr, and they are known for tolerating all kinds of things at the hands of their people (if trained to allow it from an early age, which we did). He's very accommodating - and it's like they know you are there to help. He was asleep towards the end of the whole process, I imagine mostly from relief. It's been a week now, and he is better enough to have chewed through his rope and returned to duty as guardian dog - still has nasty skin sores in a few spots (and the ugliest haircut EVER) but he's definitely much improved. Thank goodness! 

Mrs H, it was nasty and ikky and my skin crawled for days, but it was do it myself or let him suffer, so there really wasn't a choice. I did put on all my 'outside farm gear' and I wore gloves ... doing that without proper equipment would've been beyond me! A significant advantage of being married to an EMT: lots of gloves available!

Here is a prayer that we ALL have a peaceful, quiet week - no maggots, no lies, no drama! And lots of fibre happiness all around.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Here is a prayer that we ALL have a peaceful, quiet week - no maggots, no lies, no drama! And lots of fibre happiness all around.


AMEN :goodjob:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

PKBoo said:


> AMEN :goodjob:


AMEN TOO!:clap:

I talked to the gals at the dentist office, and they reduced our payments way way down. YAY!!! PRAISE GOD!!!

I just got back from DHS and just have one more form for dh's boss to fill out (the irony --of him being willing for me to take the hit on this one, and yet, here he has to take a form in to his BOSS-- is not lost on me!) and then we will get our food stamp card activated. The guy I talked to was very nice, I was more than a little nervous of being yelled at for having "so many kids". YAY!!! PRAISE GOD on that score, too!

Now, down to fiber stuff... my aunt gave me one of those old funky sewing box/things, that have the little trays that fold out, and I filled it with some felt scraps and embroidery floss, and needles and thread, scissors, etc. so I can do some little projects. I also cleaned up the corner where the dog I gave away had his bed, and moved my desk there, and filled it with yarn and fiber stuff.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, Nellie, it sounds like you've got some good forward movement goin' over there. Good for you.

I'm glad you have lots of fibre to keep you going through the days. You let us know if you start to run low - we're here for you!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

You all are in my prayers this evening. What a long month is has been! 
I'm fighting with a 'stitch' in my right side that has made it difficult to get the work done around here without pain. It seems to be muscle related-but that doesn't stop it from being a real pain. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow-and hope that he can help me deal with this sooner rather than later. I have a conference to attend that's an hour drive both ways all next week...and grass that needs mown, a barn that needs cleaned... And, it hurts to sit and spin because of where the muscle is. Ah, the joys of aging sometimes include a bit of sorrow as well. 
Take care of what's needed moment by moment; remember to be grateful for small things; hug those you love-
betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yea Nellie! Sounds so positive. The foodstamps will really really help. I know what you mean about getting yelled at for 'so many' kids. I only have 5 of my own, collectively there are 8. Although the majority are grown, we only have 4 at home now, I have gotten lots of feedback on having more than two kids :huh:

Betty, hope you get that stitch out of your side! I hate those!!! Saying a prayer for a quick recovery.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Nellie, what a wonderful stress reliever to have your very own fiber corner - somewhere to escape to and play with yummy fluffiness :bouncy:

Betty I hope your dr. appointment goes well and that stitch is something easily remedied.

It's been so hot and humid here - one of my little paca boys had heat stress the other day. The older one kept playing with him, and he just gave out. Thankfully I was home and noticed what was going on. Brought him and another into the barn to recuperate. Boys - don't they know when to give up!

Does anyone here give their animals electrolytes in the heat? I mixed up some gatorade powder, and the sheepaca drank over a gallon yesterday. I found a recipe for 'homemade' electrolyte on-line, and was hoping to use that instead of gatorade.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

PKBoo...I'll sometimes add Applecider Vinegar to the critters water...sometimes seaweed.

One of my dogs is pretty picky about what's in HER water, she'll drink water out of a tire, tarp, nasty dirty bucket but if I add something like Bach's Rescue Remedy (hoped to help relieve her "I HATE rides" shaking and drooling) she'll immediately know somethings not as she thinks it should be and refuse to drink.

Something random: I was reading a post from the Dalai Lama's office the other day...it basically said that 'we' worry to much about things that can't be changed because that which we want to change has already happened so it's too late to change it...which all leads to needless suffering. The post finished with the Dalai Lama's usual sense of humor, AGE, we worry about getting old, we stress ourselves out over something we cannot change...~lol~... we all get old!

I'm off to worry over how to get most of the lanoline out of my grungy fleeces








The flash took out some of the YELLOW of the lanolin, in fact the whole thing is a orangy yellow.
I washed some last night, put it through four hot soapy soaks and I've still got yellow here and there.
Anyone try and like Power Scour?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I wasn't thinking:doh:
I've been washing and washing pounds of fiber that I was given and I decided that before I stash the lastest dry batch I'd card some up and see how it does. I hauled out the drum carder and proceeded to make a fool outta myself!
11 to 14 inch locks should NEVER go on the drum carder...I can't get the fiber off, I'm gonna have to cut it :hammer: What was I thinking?
I've already discovered that the fiber is easy to spin without carding it...sheesh!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, after my fiasco with the drum carder I tried my handcards, all I did was make a tangled mess...~lol~...
I'm thinking about going to Petco to check out their dog combs (I can't bring myself to buy those spendy Viking/English/German combs).
I've got some Alpaca I wanted to blend with this wool, guess I'll have to buy some more fiber for the blending...Woo Hoo!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

ROAD TRIP!! I promised my husband that I would not go to the fiber festival that is about 4 hours away this weekend. So I was being good and then a post for one of my OKie groups pops up and I want the drum carder so we start talking then not sure if I am going to have the funds to pull if off then insurance for personal property finally comes through so I eamil not just to pick it up from 2 1/2 hours away seeler had offered to spilt shipping with me but then we were messaging today about it and she offers all her wool and a spindle for free and the ball winder for 15 if I just come pick it up, will be home tonight sometime!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> ROAD TRIP!! I promised my husband that I would not go to the fiber festival that is about 4 hours away this weekend. So I was being good and then a post for one of my OKie groups pops up and I want the drum carder so we start talking then not sure if I am going to have the funds to pull if off then insurance for personal property finally comes through so I eamil not just to pick it up from 2 1/2 hours away seeler had offered to spilt shipping with me but then we were messaging today about it and she offers all her wool and a spindle for free and the ball winder for 15 if I just come pick it up, will be home tonight sometime!!!


WOOOO HOOOOO!!! You go girl!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I wanted to go to that fiber show myself. You mean the one in Fort Worth, right? But, I am soooo broke it hurts (big time) and I am on a deadline for 2 projects. They must be done this weekend. :teehee: (guess I better get offa here! lol)


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I wanted to go to that fiber show myself. You mean the one in Fort Worth, right? But, I am soooo broke it hurts (big time) and I am on a deadline for 2 projects. They must be done this weekend. :teehee: (guess I better get offa here! lol)


NO this one is in Kellyville way up by Joplin this year it is supposed to be HUGE with vendors from 5 or 6 states coming and tons of classes.

But did not come dragging home untill midnight last night but Oh my I love the carder it does need a new belt but while I was researching it online I saw where someone used kitchen twine while waiting on theirs to come. So after hubby wakes up for the 2nd time he had to get up at 6 and go get the boys from Grndma's house, Yes I had 8 awake hours and a night of sleep without having to yell at the boys to go to sleep. Do any of you ever notice that your kids obey or obeyed other family members better then they do you. Never fails I gripe to my grandmother about their behavior and the next time we see her then they are pure angels.

OK back to fiber got the drum carder and singer ball winder and she gave me all her fiber and a spindle for her 1/2 of the shipping she offered, if I made the trip. Some of the woolo I think maybe trash very old still in the grease, but that is only one small bag the rest is washed locks, some llama, and I had no idea until we were talking before going through it that the used to raise angora rabbits. Guess what is in the fiber stash about 5 or 6 hot dog bun size bags of angora HELLO SCORE!!!! Alot of the fiber is more on the course side but I can use it for rugs which I am kinda on a kick right now. then there was a tiny bit of camel and 2 small bumps of roving and 1 walmart sack full of roving. So definitely worth my time to drive up there and I also had QUIET TIME which is becoming pretty rare around here. 

We visited for about 1 1/2 hours she is from Ok originally and lived in AU for a while she went back to visit recently and fell in love so is moving back. I loved her house but it was smake dab in the middle of Tulsa not gonna happen. She is a very craft type does mosaics from stained glass sews Tea Cozies and awhile back had spun. We talked about repurposing etc and she showed me the mosaic tile work she had done of 2 of her floors all with free tile. So as I was leaving I looked ap at her curtain rod and here goes the light bulbs. It was threaded metal pipe with a Junction box at the wall and then about 6 inc out with elbow then 1 long bar across , I have been trying to figure out how to put up my new canopy on my bed. 

I know people don't laugh but my beroom is the one room of my house that no matter how the rest of my house looks and is decorated, I love historical romance novels and swore I would have bed curtains and a four poster bed one day ( my one GIRLY area in the house) right now I have just a round canopy with some cheap velvatine fabirc with a mounted headboard covered in the same material. Well a while back I got about 25 yeards of some great brocade type opholstery material and then about 6 yards of a great material that goes well with it, for like 5 bucks at a GS and the 6 yards will be the new headboard and the other will be my canopy/bedcurtains. This is #1 decorating project for me and now that I have the pipe idea I will not have to attempt to build a box to cover. Just need something new as with my kingsize bed and the way the closet and bathroom are set up there is exactly 1 way I can have my room arranged so I have to change out the things that can be.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, you DID score..Fiber and quiet time, WOW!

I drove down to Junction City last week to deliver some medicinals to an herbalist friend...I went ALONE! Oh my Gosh it felt so good to be ALONE. A 45 minute drive, an hour and half with my friend and a leisurely hour drive home! It was so empowering!
My kids are grown but are back home, so ALONE is so precious!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I just sometimes can not understand my husband!!!! my kids have been in a destructive phase lately and I have told him at least 100 times when he is at work then the kids are always within line of sight and no matter how many times I tell him this he ignores me. So yesterday was his day to control the kids so I have 1 day off before he goes back to work yesterday afternoon I am sitting on my bed and the 4 year old comes in and OMG out of 5 boys there has never been a scissor incident until yesterday he had gotten ahold of my shredding scissors and taken then to the front of his hair, he had gotten a mohawk with a tail at the begining of the summer well now he has just a bald head except for about a 3 inch square at the very back of his head where his tail is, sounds funny but actually looks pretty cute. Once I got the clippers out all the boys wanted cuts got 2 of them done yesterday have to get husband done tonight. And I am so one of those people that sends her boys to get a 5 dollar clipper cut at the barber shop, not that I can I just don't like too and hair everywhere no matter how well you try to keep it up.

Still have the 5 puppies as I could not find anywhere that would offer fostering but the HUmans Society said at 6 weeks they would foster until they were old enough for adoption/spay so they will be ready this coming weekend. I am so ready for it but now it has almost gotten to be an assembly line we take them out of big box they sleep in I feed ( hubby helps if he is at home) then 4 year old takes the puppy to a smaller holding box and watches them to make sure they do not get out when we are on last puppy the 6 year old takes out old bedding ( 2x per day)and replaces the washed folded bedding then starts putting puppies back. 

I have weighed most of the fiber I got for driving to pick up my carder and there was 17.5 ounces of angora and about 3 lbs of roving and about 10 lbs of other fiber course fiber that if when I really get into it will have to be checked as it is older but at least mostly washed there was one small sac with fiber that was unwashed in another tub I found fiber with the invoice at the bottom of the tub it is in the 80s so I am assuming the fleece still in the greese was aroung the same time the lanolin has actually turned the wool to a rust color I may use that in the garden next year instead of stright to the trash.

Kasi


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up, please post there, here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=361615

Thanks!


----------

